# Is it ok if rats eat grass? will it hurt them?



## bffel3

i really want to take my rat outside, but i can't becuase i am not sure if it is ok for my rat to eat the grass.
do you guys know?

p.s.- if this is a repeated question i am really sorry but i DID look.


----------



## ration1802

Mine have nibbled grass, but never paid an interest in it. I wouldn't imagine it would be bad for them.

Be careful with taking them outside, make sure they definately can't run off and that there are no predators around. Leashes are a good thing to try if it's their first time outside the house


----------



## AlxBlack17

And make sure that not pesticides, herbicides or fertilizers have recently been applied to the lawn.


----------



## begoodtoanimals

What my rats absolutely love is when I put (tall) grass sods and soil in a deep tub and let them play in it in their free range area. Be prepared for a mess!. They dig, nibble grass and roots and have a great time. They turn very hyper and it's hilarious. I don't think they have as much fun as when I would put them on the grass outside. For them out in the open wouldn't feel safe but these are my girls of course.


----------



## pinkyXstary

They should be fine


----------



## bffel3

ok thanks you guys!!


----------



## Raties4life

Hello,
Yeah your rats will be fine. What I am looking at in your text is you said RAT which I am thinking you only have ONE rat.
TO ALL YOU HUMANS OUT THERE, DO NOT KEEP YOUR RATS WITHOUT A FRIEND OR CAGE MATE!!!!!!!!!! The rat will not be living its best life. So pls, pls ,pls get your rat a cage mate or friend if you do not have one already! Thank you!🐀🐀


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan

Well, this was 13 years so...


----------



## TwilxghtRat

Yeah. . .
And I looked in their past posts, it does seem like they had multiple rats!


----------

